# Furacão Katrina (Atlântico 2005)



## Seringador (29 Ago 2005 às 12:37)

Imagens no Google Earth actualizadas de 5 em 5 minutos:  
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/download.php?Number=88575


----------



## Metman (29 Ago 2005 às 13:57)

Impressionantes!


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2005 às 14:54)

poer esta altura o "Ollho" está a passar por New Orleans:

http://www.allmetsat.com/en/images/nrlmry_atlantic_western_nrlssc.php


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2005 às 01:45)

Assim estava Nova Orleans á passagem do Katrina:


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 09:18)

Penso que existe ainda muito por encontrar, existem sempre pessoas que não querem ir, para mais tarde efectuarem pilhagens, contudo o tiro pode sair pela culatra!!  
já estão a noticiar que é o mais caro furacão de sempre!  
Contudo não vai ser o unico...


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 09:22)

Já agora não tem haver com o tema e penso não ser necessário abrir novo tópico, é só podemos colar imagens se as tivermos guardado primeiro e depois inserimos ao clicar no " Insert image ", não é?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 12:57)

Vejam este video:

http://www.hurricanelivenet.com/aftermath.wmv 

Não foi tão grave como pensaram, então eles que façam um download deste video...


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2005 às 00:59)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Já agora não tem haver com o tema e penso não ser necessário abrir novo tópico, é só podemos colar imagens se as tivermos guardado primeiro e depois inserimos ao clicar no " Insert image ", não é?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Para colocares imagens, tens que ter o link dessa imagem. Hospedas a imagem por exemplo em imageshack.us e depois no fim copias onde diz *Hotlink for forums (1)* e metes aqui.

Em relação ao furacão, para mim foi mais grave do que num principio pensei, com  a grande antecipação do evento e a evacuação massiva não pensei que acabasse por haver mais de 80 mortos..


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2005 às 10:00)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Para colocares imagens, tens que ter o link dessa imagem. Hospedas a imagem por exemplo em imageshack.us e depois no fim copias onde diz *Hotlink for forums (1)* e metes aqui.
> 
> Em relação ao furacão, para mim foi mais grave do que num principio pensei, com  a grande antecipação do evento e a evacuação massiva não pensei que acabasse por haver mais de 80 mortos..



Ok, obrigado!

Quanto ao furacão eu sempre temi o pior e temo que seja mais grave que o Camile em 69  

As águas continuam a subir e eles ainda não conseguiram tapar a brecha com cerca de 80 metros!


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 14:41)

New Orleans desapareceu visto do céu


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 14:43)

New Orleans desapareceu visto do céu  
Agora já falam em milhares de mortos :  


 


http://www.nola.com/newslogs/breaki...a_Times-Picayune/archives/2005_09.html#075630


----------



## GranNevada (1 Set 2005 às 15:17)

De facto é impressionante   
E eu que ouvi nalgum forum Espanhol alguém comentar que isto não era furacão nem era nada ... Muito se enganou   
Vão levar meses a pôr aquilo tudo direito outra vez .
Esperemos que a lei de Murphy não entre em acção e apareça outro furacão por aquela zona . Seria um desastre total


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 18:05)

N.W.
Antes e depois:






















Mas no TWO fala-se em mais 2 que irão atingir os USA e eu tb sou da mesma opinião, um aparte no fórum TWO indiquei que iria ser um catg.4 e de facto  foi, não sei como especialistas americanos tb tinham perdido o interesse e menosprezado o Katrina indicando no dia 27 que chegaria a um máximo de catg. 2???


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2005 às 03:21)

Impressionantes essas imagens!    Não me explico como isso pode ter acontecido numa pais como os EUA, com um fenómeno que estava previsto com tanta antecedência!


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2005 às 12:02)

O Katrina, quando atingiu a cidade, ainda era de categoria 4 (ventos médios entre 210 e 250 km/h e rajadas muito mais intensas), isto acompanhado de chuva intensa e de um storm surge de 4 ou 5 metros.
Um fenómeno destes numa cidade com centenas de milhares de habitantes e com vastas áreas abaixo do nível do mar só podia provocar uma enorme tragédia.


----------



## Seringador (2 Set 2005 às 13:02)

Dan disse:
			
		

> O Katrina, quando atingiu a cidade, ainda era de categoria 4 (ventos médios entre 210 e 250 km/h e rajadas muito mais intensas), isto acompanhado de chuva intensa e de um storm surge de 4 ou 5 metros.
> Um fenómeno destes numa cidade com centenas de milhares de habitantes e com vastas áreas abaixo do nível do mar só podia provocar uma enorme tragédia.


sim, mas eles já sabiam isso, oouvi a ex-Planeadora da cidade de NW e ela disse que já temiam isso há muito tempo e que tinham elaborado planos de evacuação, mas que não quiseram colocar em prática.

Contudo poderia ser mais fatal, já que o a parte Este do olho passou pelo Mississipi e não por NW, i.e. onde estava concentrada a maior força de ventos e precipitação, senão era pior...


----------



## Seringador (2 Set 2005 às 16:09)

A Relação precipitação VS trajectória do Katrina





Outro antes e Agora!


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2005 às 18:43)

*Discussão Tropical - RITA e PHILIPPE*

Boas

Parece que temos uma época extremamente activa, isto pq ainda vamos a meio e já estamos a ir para a Letra S the SAM (ainda não deram o nome a uma onda tropical que está a w de Cabo Verde).

Pois é  a tempestade  tropical RITA vai dar que falar, pq a sua trajectória é favorável para um fortelacimento até catg. 3/4 e tudo indica que vai chegar a terra entre o Texas e a Louisiana.  

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/storm/storm3.html

Agora se vai para Gavelston TX, vai ao encontro de cerca de 250 000 refugiados acomodados nessa área, mais valia ir para N.O. pq a cidade está quase sem habitantes e os riscos seriam menores. Contudo a cidade iria ficar mais uns tempos alagada e deitada ao abandono...  

Florida está a evacuar as Florida Keys 
http://us.cnn.com/2005/WEATHER/09/19/tropical.weather/index.html

Espero é que o PHILIPPE passe ao largo do Açores mas os 12h GFS apontam para uma junção com uma frente e a passar pelos Açores!após as 180h  

mas ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2005 às 19:29)

Mais um furacão de categoria 3 ou 4 no Golfo do México e é agora que o petróleo chega aos 100 dolares


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2005 às 12:56)

Vai a caminho do Texas, onde existem tb refinarias e muitos poços de petróleo...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2005 às 17:32)

*Furacão RITA*

Aqui podem ver animação do RITA e de outros Furacões
http://www.wdsu.com/hurricanetracker/index.html 

Já é um furacão catg.1, mas até ás 00h vai para 2


----------

